# LGB Pola flex track



## gary hahn (Mar 31, 2008)

I haven't been around for awhile. Is there any information on when (or if) LGB will be manufacturing flex track again?


----------



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking at a production schedule posted on the LGB Family forum, the rail sections, tie sections, and rail joiners to make flex track should all be in production. When/if it gets to the US is another question.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Piko rail and ties are avaiable now. I have quite a few ties in stock. The Piko products are higher priced than LGB was.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I should have added that the Piko brass is the same as LGB. The ties are slightly different. I have the brass in 10' pieces, that could be cut in half for shipping. I have LGB and Piko ties.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

It should also be mentioned that a piece of 12" Piko track is 11" long. Someone in our club had a few pieces of it sent to them and they were all this way. Maybe they were cutoffs or rejects (i hope) but they were marked as 12".


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

LGB and Piko track is made is made in Europe using metric measurements. 300mm often called 1 foot sections actually measures approximately 11 3/4". 600mm measures approximately 23 1/2", and so on. The small pieces of Piko track and ties are being made in two sizes 320mm which is 12.66" and 280mm which is 10.96".


----------

